# OOo4Kids (OpenOffice.org allégée) cherche testeurs



## ericb2 (1 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait une *version allégée d'OpenOffice.org* (ni Java, ni Base), c'est à dire un fork, que nous essayons d'adapter au 7-12 ans:  interface simplifiée, moins de fonctions apparentes dans calc, limitation nombre de lignes / colonnes ... etc

Cette version est surtout pensée pour fonctionner sur des machines légères, et anciennes.

Pour info, j'ai fait les ports Mac *OS X (Tiger et +) Intel et PowerPC*, mais aussi Windows et Linux Intel (mais aussi PowerPC, et MIPS, sur machines gdium)

Nous ne pouvons pas encore donner le lien publiquement pour le téléchargement (il reste quelques icones copyrightées par Sun, surtout sur la version Windows), mais si vous êtes intéressés pour tester, vous pouvez me contacter en privé par mail (ericb at openoffice dot org )

Les testeurs dont l'avis qui nous intéresse le plus sont d'abord les instituteurs et les profs de collèges (ce logiciel est *compatible B2I*), mais tout le monde est bienvenu  ;-) .

La règle : ne pas communiquer l'URL  du téléchargement publiquement.

Plus d'informations sur le *wiki d'OOo4Kids*


D'avance merci et bonne journée,
Eric Bachard


----------



## ericb2 (4 Juillet 2009)

Avant de partir en week end, la version Mac a été mise à jour : plus d'icône copyrightée dans le dossier d'installation ( osxdnd.png )

+ la version Windows vient d'être mise à jour : plus d'icône copyrightée dans l'installeur 

Les derniers changments sont là : http://wiki.ooo4kids.org/index.php/Changelogs/fr


----------



## ericb2 (23 Août 2009)

Passage en 0.5 -> version publique bientôt

Voir les derniers changements sur le wiki d'OOo4Kids : http://wiki.ooo4kids.org/index.php/Main_Page/fr

Par ailleurs, j'ai demandé à ce que ce projet fasse partie d'OpenOffice.org.
Voir : http://www.openoffice.org/servlets/ReadMsg?list=dev&msgNo=25382

Pour l'instant, la création de cette nouvelle branche est quasiment acceptée, mais comme j'ai demandé que les devs n'aient pas à signer le SCA, ça complique les discussions et ça rallonge les délais ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

ericb2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait une *version allégée d'OpenOffice.org* (ni Java, ni Base), c'est à dire un fork, que nous essayons d'adapter au 7-12 ans



Ce sera parfait pour mes parents ça .
J'imagine que si c'est adapté pour les gamins, ça doit aussi pas être mal pour les personnes ayant une faible connaissance informatique et des besoins tout simple en traitement de texte et tableurs.


----------



## Nicolas_D (25 Août 2009)

Vous êtes-vous arrêté à la compatibilité avec Tiger+ pour OOo4Kids ou est-il possible de l'installer sur Panther ou antérieur ?
Il pourrait être adéquat d'installer OOo4Kids sur des iPalourde ou des eMac qui sont restés bloqués à Panther (si je ne trompe pas). Ces ordis coûtent rien de nos jours, ils pourraient être de bons premiers ordinateurs pour enfants.


----------



## ericb2 (25 Août 2009)

La compatibilité est limitée à Tiger (inclus), car nous utilisons la version Aqua d'OpenOffice.org sur Mac OS X (Intel et PowerPC), et cette version utilise une partie de l'API apparue avec 10.4 

D'ailleurs, nous commençons a avoir des problèmes pour maintenir certaines parties.


----------



## Nicolas_D (28 Août 2009)

J'ai regardé un peu votre wiki mais je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé si vous vous étiez associés avec d'autres éditeurs/développeurs de logiciels pour fournir une offre globale pour l'éducation. Avez sûrement dû y penser, je trouve adéquat de fournir une gamme bureautique, avec lecteur de média, navigateur internet (avec contrôle parental intégré), peut-être un calendrier (pour leur emploi du temps) et aussi un gestionnaire de messageries électroniques. Tout un système complet simple d'accès pour les enfants, et là on rejoint un peu l'idée de l'opération humanitaire OneLaptopPerChild.


Arf... j'ai oublié de dire que c'est une très belle démarche.


----------



## ericb2 (30 Août 2009)

@Nicolas_D

En ce qui concerne l'association avec d'autres éditeurs, nous n'avons pas été officiellement contactés, mais pourquoi pas: si ce qu'ils font est compatible avec la licence que nous utilisons. Notre seul sponsor est TuxServices, qui nous aide dans le cadre d'un projet de type Erasmus (cela concerne plutôt l'association EducOOo). *D'ailleurs nous manquons de sponsors ...*

=>  Donc la porte est ouverte, et c'est vrai que c'est une idée très intéressante 

J'oubliais : nous travaillons avec les gens du Sugar Lab (MIT) et les gens du projet OLPC / XO, qui vont nous faire parvenir 3 XO ( dont un XO 1.5 !!) début septembre, afin que nous puissions travailler sur la "Sugarisation" d'OOo4Kids, l'amélioration de ses performances et éventuellement reverser un ou des améliorations à OpenOffice.org (ce qui est le but initial en fait).

Et nous sommes aussi en contact avec les gens d'OLPC France pour le mentoring des étudiants de l'Epitech Paris qui vont travailler sur le sujet.

À suivre 

P.S. : la 0.5 est prête, et ceux qui souhaitent la tester peuvent me contacter. Voir : http://eric.bachard.free.fr/news


----------



## ericb2 (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Le téléchargement de la version 0.5 est maintenant possible :

*=>télécharger OOo4Kids *


N'oubliez pas que même si elle vous semble très stable, il s'agit d'une version de développement, qu'il ne faut pas utiliser en production. Faites obligatoirement une sauvegarde de vos données avant d'ouvrir vos fichiers avec.

OOo4Kids (prononcez "OpenOffice for Kids") est un logiciel à destination des enfants de 7 à 12 ans, basé sur le code source d'OpenOffice.org, mais très simplifié. Cela signifie qu'OpenOffice.org a certaines fonctionnalités qu'OOo4Kids n'aura pas (Base, Java). Si ces fonctionnalités vous sont indispensables, utilisez OpenOffice.org que vous pourrez télécharger à l'adresse : http://download.openoffice.org/index.html


----------

